# Can Not Schedule Recordings From One DVR to Another DVR



## calphin (Feb 12, 2008)

I had Whole Home, additional DVR and upgraded HD receiver today all in different rooms. All setup is fine and working. Except, I was shocked to find that from the main family room DVR you can not schedule recordings on the DVR in another room. That can be done from the HD receiver in another room and any of the boxes can be viewed, and or scheduled via iPad.

But, you can't schedule from the main DVR used. I had planned on that being the case. I guess I saw something about a central playlist of combined DVR recordings. Anyone think that would be something for a software upgrade?

Just seems it would be a feature already there with multiple DVR boxes on the Whole Home service....?

Thanks,


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

Welcome to the club of wanting more MRV Network features.


----------



## dettxw (Nov 21, 2007)

You're preaching to the choir calphin.

Until something changes we just have to use those android/iphone/ipad & pc applications or receivers to program the DVRs, or walk into the next room and do it.


----------



## krazyrs (Sep 22, 2011)

i would like this feature, but i got to the point and just set it with iphone app rather then try to find it on another box

all 4 of my HDDVRs are running on a HDMI switch to 1 port on my tv,
so its kinda a hassle :lol:


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

The problem I currently run into with the apps is they dont let you schedule recordings on OTA channels...over 50% of my viewing is OTA during the season. Makes them at elast 50% useless to me..


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Calphin said:


> I had Whole Home, additional DRV and upgraded HD receiver today all in different rooms. All setup is fine and working. Except, I was shocked to find that from the main family room DVR you can not schedule recordings on the DVR in another room. That can be done from the HD receiver in another room and any of the boxes can be viewed, and or scheduled via iPad.


Ya. You can't see another DVR's TO DO LIST or HISTORY either, even if you're sitting at an HD receiver, computer or tablet.



CCarncross said:


> The problem I currently run into with the apps is they dont let you schedule recordings on OTA channels...over 50% of my viewing is OTA during the season. Makes them at elast 50% useless to me..


Ditto. Nomad doesn't recognize OTA recordings either, if you wanted to copy them to a portable device.

And the DirecTV iPad app lists OTA recordings as if they were SAT recordings, so if you have one of each, no way to differentiate which is which without drilling down to see which DVR they were recorded on.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

I'll take baby steps - like getting *DirecTV2PC* to see the _ToDo_ & _SML_ of each DVR as it does with the _PlayList_ -- One DVR at a time.


----------



## markrogo (Sep 18, 2007)

CCarncross said:


> The problem I currently run into with the apps is they dont let you schedule recordings on OTA channels...over 50% of my viewing is OTA during the season. Makes them at elast 50% useless to me..


I'm confused. Are you referring to AM21-based channels as opposed to satellite locals? The latter is easily scheduled via the iPad app, etc.

The Nomad problem with AM21 stuff, by the way, is that it's MPEG-2 not MPEG-4 and clearly that can't be transcoded by Nomad.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

markrogo said:


> The Nomad problem with AM21 stuff, by the way, is that it's MPEG-2 not MPEG-4 and clearly that can't be transcoded by Nomad.


FWIW, SAT SD is MPEG-2, and Nomad has no problem transcoding it.


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

markrogo said:


> I'm confused. Are you referring to AM21-based channels as opposed to satellite locals? The latter is easily scheduled via the iPad app, etc.
> 
> The Nomad problem with AM21 stuff, by the way, is that it's MPEG-2 not MPEG-4 and clearly that can't be transcoded by Nomad.


I'm talking about true OTA recordings through either an HR20, or the AM-21, I am in a DMA where D* does not offer our LiL in HD, so I have to use OTA to get HD locals...none of the remote scheduling/remote viewing items account for OTA, except for Direct2PC, you can watch the OTA recordings. iPad only shows SAT channels, so I can schedule recordings for locals but its the crappy SD locals, which I havent used in years....


----------

